
How Evan McMullin Could Win Utah and the Presidency - Tomte
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-evan-mcmullin-could-win-utah-and-the-presidency/
======
Avenger42
This has been posted a couple of times before; see earlier discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12708344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12708344)

------
bradleyjg
Based on latest 538 model--

Electoral College deadlock no candidate gets 270 electoral votes: 0.6%

And that's only the first step in the process.

------
tbrooks
Help me Obi Wan Kenobi -- you're my only hope.

